

Play local any video, audio and image files on Chromecast - CSDude
http://mustafaakin.github.io/cast-localvideo/

======
bahman2000
A fairly simple on-the-fly transcoding hack, good job! I bet you're already
thinking of exposing (some of) the transcode settings to end users.

~~~
CSDude
Yes, of course, it is on the plan.

